# Eddy Merckx need more info on it pics inside post



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

Bought the Frame and Fork off a seller and i put the bike together but i want to know what year,make etc. to place the right components on thisMerckx.
thank you
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02908.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02908.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02909.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02909.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02910.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02910.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02911.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02911.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02912.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02912.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02917.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02917.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02918.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02918.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02920.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02920.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02921.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02921.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02922.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02922.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02923.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02923.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02924.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02924.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02925.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02925.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02926.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02926.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02928.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02928.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02930.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02930.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/?action=view&current=DSC02931.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz197/warrior619/DSC02931.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*the Merckx*

This may be kind of obvious but it looks like a early mid 70's Kessels build Merckx. 5 minutes doing a Google search turned up some pics and you have a pic of Kessels as the maker and the holes in the BB more or less confirm that.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks i have gotten some people say that there is also another make called falcon just wondering the difference?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

The Kessels Merckx bikes are thought to be of lesser quality. Looks like a nice enough bike to me, though.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

so thats the model?


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

more pictures
<a href="https://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/?action=view&current=DSC03534.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/DSC03534.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/?action=view&current=DSC03535.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/DSC03535.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/?action=view&current=DSC03536.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/DSC03536.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://s594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/?action=view&current=DSC03537.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt23/GuerrerosBikeShop/DSC03537.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

my other bikes.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

rcnute said:


> The Kessels Merckx bikes are thought to be of lesser quality. Looks like a nice enough bike to me, though.


Think you have that the wrong way round. Kessels built some of Merckx's personal bikes, Falcon licenced the name and made what can only be politely called garbage.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Didn't we go through this a couple months ago?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=203690


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Didn't we go through this a couple months ago?
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=203690


Seems that way. 
But that said, it's likely one of the last frames made before Merckx had Ugo De Rosa set up the Merckx factory in Belgium, which I think was about 1980. Perfectly possible that it was not built up for a year or two so the 81 rear mech is still period. The XA stem and leather tape is not, but likely a later change for positions sake. Get a 1A stem to match and either Bike Ribbon or Benotto and it'll be just right.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Beg to differ.*



ultimobici said:


> Think you have that the wrong way round. Kessels built some of Merckx's personal bikes, Falcon licenced the name and made what can only be politely called garbage.


While over the years, Falcon did produce some "garbage", the Merckx model was hardly that (http://www.sheldonbrown.com/falcon.html).

I have a late '80's "Victory" model, designed by Ernie Clements and built with Reynolds 531P and it's a sweetheart. Been in my stable for 22 years, currently restored and sporting a full Campy Record 8 speed gruppo. And it is ridden a lot!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Richard said:


> While over the years, Falcon did produce some "garbage", the Merckx model was hardly that (http://www.sheldonbrown.com/falcon.html).
> 
> I have a late '80's "Victory" model, designed by Ernie Clements and built with Reynolds 531P and it's a sweetheart. Been in my stable for 22 years, currently restored and sporting a full Campy Record 8 speed gruppo. And it is ridden a lot!


Sorry, I was referring to the abortions that graced many a school yard in the late 70's that were definitely "cashing in" on the name and were dire to say the least.


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Kessels and Falcon both produced "garbage" versions AND quality versions of the Merckx branded bikes.

The OP's is a nice one and in my opinion much cooler than a Falcon.

To the original question, you've choosen mostly suitable parts, although I would swap that stem for a Cinelli 1A model and ditch the Brooks for a Unicanitor. You should also install a dust sleeve around your bottom bracket axle.

Neat bike.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

All is forgiven. By the way, nice Merckx, pretty close to "period correct" as is and, yes, the Kessels made Merckx's are more desireable than the Falcons - Belgian you know.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for the comments and yes i did post this a month ago but got no help.
like i said i had these parts just laying around and yes i am going to change the stem and the rear derailer.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

also wantedto know what decal the frame had in picture 7 and 9.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

warriorbikes said:


> also wantedto know what decal the frame had in picture 7 and 9.


Reynolds 531.

You got plenty of help two months ago, ask specific questions and you'll get specific answers.

PS---Thanks for making me count your pictures.

PPS--Yes, I am old and getting cranky.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

ok so here is another question.....
is this bike rare?
and how much did it sell for in its day?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

warriorbikes said:


> ok so here is another question.....
> is this bike rare?
> and how much did it sell for in its day?


Firstly, that's 2 questions.

1. No. Someone else posted one up a few weeks back that was similar.  Okay, yes, it's rare.

2. $375.00

Grumps


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

grumpy!!!!!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

The story about the Merckx being produced by Kessels, Falcon and a third (**german & I can't remember now) was essentially a marketing agreement about who got what areas--Kessels getting the continent, and Falcon UK and US. I've seen crappy Kessel's "Merckx" bikes with stamped lugs and stamped brake bridges, that were every bit as bad as the cheap Falcons...The head tube decals and maker name are the same though.

As I wrote in my piece on Sheldon's web site:
"The Falcon precursor Merckx bikes are often dismissed as poor quality, but they appeared in a similar range of models to the Falcon line. In 1974, Falcon offered a top of the line Merckx Super Competition #102 (All Reynolds 531 DB, long point lugs, oval fork blades, Nuovo Record derailers; Record crank, Campagnolo brakes, Brooks saddle, Cinelli bars and stem, chrome fork crown and tips-virtually the same specs as the comparable San Remo), a Giro D'Italia #104 (Reynolds DB with Prugnat Lugs, Campagnolo derailers, cotterless crank but with centerpull brakes), Kermesse, #106 (plain gauge Reynolds), Competition #100 (same as 102, but w/o the Campagnolo brakes), 2 ladies models, a junior racer (white or orange) and entry level bike (red or orange) with std (not tubular) rims. See http://www.bikebrothers.co.uk/falconeddy.htm

My guess is yours is a Kessels equivalent to the Giro D'Italia, and the missing decal as someone has already pointed out would be for Reynolds 531. I'm voting for early-mid 70s which would make the patent 81 rear mech wrong, as the the new logo Cinelli stem is. Here's a great example of the a 1973 that I snagged off flicker here--although it's sporting a Stronglight crank.

Edit1: **Swiss actually--Allegro...
Edit 2: one of the German board credits Schauf as having made Merckx bikes under license as well as Koga (Miyata)


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow--there really is not too much information about Kessels online that I can find in any language-- and I have not found a catalog page in any language...

It looks as though Kessels made the Merckx's up to 1976, so your bike would fit in a small window from 1973 to 1976....
Dean


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

paredown. dude you helped out alot. most of these guys swear like its something you can just google it and find answers. 
i got some more of my collection that i am going to post to see what feedback i can get.
like i said thanks for the feedback.


----------

